# Can a virus create a new user profile?



## bexyboo (Jan 8, 2009)

i had a couple of backdoor trojans on my computer that ad-aware found and destroyed for me. there was one called win32.backdoor.bedienks that didn't go at first, even after ad-aware quarantined it. i removed it again and it seems to be gone now. however i'm left with a computer that can't run its own printer spooler or rpc server (that problem is posted on a different thread) and it has a new user account thats been created without my knowledge. its called itself 'ASP.NET Machine A...'s' . is it possible that this has been created by the virus/malware or it is perfectly normal for a computer to create its own user accounts?!?


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's an explanation of the ASP.NET Machine account ..... http://www.mvps.org/marksxp/WindowsXP/aspdot.php


----------



## bexyboo (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks. that makes it a bit clearer. i'll see what is running of the .net framework and see if i actually need it.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

dont think so but, hey who knows these days. just delete the account and scan the system


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

atnskyline said:


> just delete the account


So, just out of the wild blue you are recommending that a potentially needed account be deleted?

BTW this link was posted almost 2 hours before yours. Do you not read entire threads before responding?


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

ya i do but usually people read only the new posts and not the ones at the beginning so I say them again to remind everyone. also why would malware make the account and it would be more important then the user. the user account is the administrator so it is most important with most privileges.

after reading your link, it might not even be malware. it could be with that program.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

atnskyline said:


> ya i do but usually people read only the new posts and not the ones at the beginning


Maybe people who are just following the thread, but it is really expected that someone responding to a thread, has actually read each and every post!



> after reading your link, it might not even be malware. it could be with that program.


It wasn't my link and yes it isn't malware. That is why ones reads all posts before making bad suggestions!


----------

